# How To Avoid Health And Fitness Scams With The Baloney Detection Kit



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2011)

by Tom Venuto Fat loss and fitness fads, frauds, fakes and downright weird stuff is everywhere in the marketplace today. Collectively, we???ll call it baloney and it includes all the programs and products that have no evidence supporting their claims. Baloney is a big problem because it adds to the already overwhelming information overload. It [...]

*Read More...*


----------

